# Stem Cell Transplant Coding



## alysonrs (Sep 29, 2009)

Need help  The facility I work for is a freestanding clinic and we perform stem cell transplants on an outpt  basis, however I am having a hard time getting these charges paid by the payers.  If anyone has any knowledge of this type of coding please send words of wisdom my way.  I think the payers just don't think it is possible that we perform these services on an outpt basis, but each pt has a prior authorization before going forward with the transplant.  Not sure what else to do....like I said any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 30, 2009)

*You are in the wrong forum*

I'm sorry I can't help answer your question ... but you have posted in the wrong forum. This forum is for AUDITING.

I think you'll get a better response if you post in HEMATOLOGY/ONCOLOGY forum ... or even the GENERAL DISCUSSION (Medical coding) forum.

Good luck
F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

